# hémistiche



## imagine_dream

Hola chicos,

me podéis echar un cable con estas frasecilla que no logro entender?

* Rodolphe, donne-moi un hémistiche de champagne.
— Qu'est-ce qu'il dit donc ton ami.
— C'est un mot. Il veut dire un demi-verre.*

Rodolphe, dame un hemistiquio de champán.

- ¿Qué quiere decir tu amigo?
- Se trata de una palabra. Quiere decir medio vaso.

no entiendo ni la puntuaciación del texto ni lo que tiene que ver un hemistiquio con el champán. Este ejercicio es de una asignatura que nos dan la frase sin contexto y tenemos que apañarnoslas como podamos. He encontrado su contexto, en Scènes de la vie bohème, y no viene igual. Ahí si logro entenderla más o menos, pero tal cual os la pongo no.

que me sugeris?

Marta.


----------



## swift

Hola:


Pues yo nunca había leído "hémistiche" fuera de contextos literarios, particularmente en poesía claro está. Por lo demás, el final del diálogo aclara que se trata de media copa (un demi-verre). Tal vez un "hemicáliz" .

Escucha otras opiniones...

Saludos cordiales,


swift


----------



## imagine_dream

es que no tengo ni idea...


----------



## jprr

Hola:

Hémistiche = un demi vers (verso) ... un demi verre (vaso)  ¿ ves?


----------



## imagine_dream

Y cómo puedo hacer la traducción para que haga el mismo juego que en frances?


----------



## swift

Tal vez: un hemicáliz.

Espera otras respuestas. Sospecho que jprr no tardará en darnos una buena idea...


----------



## jprr

imagine_dream said:


> Y cómo puedo hacer la traducción para que haga el mismo juego que en frances?


Eso es asunto tuyo 
Claro que tendras que cambiar "hémistiche" por otra palabra. Lo importante es que al final sea gracioso.
No debe ser tan difícil jugando en los sentidos de vaso / copa ...

Edit : una venilla es ~ la mitad de un vaso 
copa(s) ... puedes buscar  en  naipes / fútbol ...
Bueno no soy nativo.


----------



## Tina.Irun

*hemistiquio *
m. métr. Cada una de las dos partes en que la cesura divide un verso.

Supongo que se puede dejar "hemistiquio" (aunque no es fácil de adivinar...).


----------



## andylopez

imagine_dream said:


> Hola chicos,
> 
> me podéis echar un cable con estas frasecilla que no logro entender?
> 
> * Rodolphe, donne-moi un hémistiche de champagne.
> — Qu'est-ce qu'il dit donc ton ami.
> — C'est un mot. Il veut dire un demi-verre.*
> 
> 
> que me sugeris?
> 
> Marta.



Es un juego de palabras en francés, que en español no es fácil reproducir en toda su literalidad.

Como sabes, un hemistiquio es -en resumen- la mitad de un verso (un _*demi-vers*_ en francés), y como la pronunciación de las palabras _*vers*_ y _*verre*_ es prácticamente idéntica en francés, por eso se puede dar ese juego de palabras (_*demi-vers*_ ou *hémistiche*, <-> _*demi-verre*_). Pero si en España utilizásemos algo semejante (creo que se llama paronomasia esa figura retórica), la respuesta de nuestro interlocutor sería: ¡Vaya chiste más malo!



Saludos


----------



## imagine_dream

Vaya líos...a ver si me inspiro porque telita...


----------



## camargo

Hola imagine

Quizás, para mantener sentido y asociación fónica:
verso-vaso

"Rodolphe, dame medio verso de champaña"
...
"...Quiere decir medio vaso"

Suerte


----------



## Aire_Azul

Aunque no tiene la misma significaciòn, tal vez, un juego de palabra entre "media copa" y "media copla", podrìa ir, quizàs.
Pero es mucho màs fàcil de coger.

O hemi estrofa, para media copa...
Me ha divertido buscar, espero te ayude.
Un saludo.

Josiane Aire~~Azul


----------



## jprr

Reprenons depuis le début, et essayons de démonter le dialogue 
"hémistiche" n'a d'intérêt dans le déroulement du jeu de mots que pour sa partie "hemi" = moitié... "hémistiche" n'a *rien à voir* avec "verre" si ce n'est très indirectement : par l'intermédiaire de 
1) hémistiche => idée de "vers".
2) vers => verre
C'est ce qui _justifie la question_, _puis la réponse_ _qui traduit et donne la solution_.
Un intento, por mal que sea :
-Rodolphe, dame un semi mundial de champán
-... ?
-... .Quiere decir media copa


----------



## mielyazabache

"trop fort" JPRR ! c'est assurément vers cela qu'il faut tendreà mon humble avis. Cela m'a fait rire, et je crois que c'est le but, dans le contexte, non ?


----------



## jprr

mielyazabache said:


> ... Cela m'a fait rire, et je crois que c'est le but, dans le contexte, non ?


Je ne sais pas si celui qui ne comprend pas et a besoin de la traduction trouve ça drôle 
J'essaie surtout d'illustrer le mécanisme - un peu compliqué - qui justifie tout le dialogue ... et la chute, *drôle pour le lecteur*.
En fait il faudrait avant tout que cet emploi d'un mot pour un autre puisse être compréhensible pour les natifs. J'imagine que la plupart savent que le mundial est une "coupe" - sinon c'est le flop assuré .
Mais oui, c'est ce genre de truc.


----------



## blink05

¿Y realmente los nativos entienden lo que es un "hémistiche"? Yo al menos no conocía la palabra ni su equivalente en español.

Me parece que la intención del texto no es tanto ser "drôle" como "pasarse de listo". Quiero decir, me parece que el ejemplo de "mundial" es tal vez de un lenguaje un poco menos "elevado" que el del texto.

No conozco el original, pero su nombre "Scènes de la vie bohème" me sugiere que hay una razón para el uso precisamente de una palabra de la poesía. Pienso que sería preferible aligerar el sentido chistoso y priorizar quedarse en la poesía, e incluso si es necesario, traducir por más de una palabra.

Lamento no aportar más, no tengo ninguna buena idea. Pero encontré esta página: http://www.personal.psu.edu/users/s/a/sam50/vocabLIT.htm#Poetry, que compila términos del área. Tal vez ayude a alguien a tener una buena idea .

Saludos.


----------



## jprr

blink05 said:


> ¿Y realmente los nativos entienden lo que es un "hémistiche"?


Les *contemporains du texte* ayant un minimum de culture OUI! Personnellement j'ai appris le mot en 6ème  et je suis quand même *[beaucoup]* moins vieux que le texte!


> Me parece que la intención del texto no es tanto ser "drôle" como "pasarse de listo".


Je suis bien d'accord. Il s'agit plus de préciosité que de drôlerie.
Pour le reste - j'essaie *seulement* de montrer comment ça fonctionne, et je l'ai fait avec ce qui est venu en premier. 
Indépendamment de tes remarques, mais aussi important selon le but de la traduction,  si on veut respecter l'age du texte on ne peut pas employer "mundial", parce que cela n'existait pas à l'époque.


> Lamento no aportar más, no tengo ninguna buena idea. Pero encontré esta página: http://www.personal.psu.edu/users/s/a/sam50/vocabLIT.htm#Poetry, que compila términos del área. Tal vez ayude a alguien a tener una buena idea .
> .


Edit(1) : La source du texte (le chapitre)
Edit (2) :En tenant compte des remarques pertinentes de blink, et aussi que les protagonistes sont passablement éméchés  : dame  medio dístico de champán ? ou comme l'a suggéré Camargo medio verso /vaso;  media copla /copa ... il manque toujours quelque chose.


----------



## swift

Bonsoir,

Puisqu'on parle de vin... pourrait-on traduire "un hémistiche" par "medio ditirambo", sachant que les dithyrambes étaient dédiés à Dionysos, le dieu du vin? C'est, il me semble, un tour précieux.

Du reste, je suis bien d'accord: il s'agit d'une mauvaise blague, qui se veut intellectuelle mais qui n'est qu'humour dérisoire.

Bonne nuit,


swift

*EDIT*
Je voudrais signaler que, malheureusement, les traductions "media copla" et "medio verso" ne sont pas convaincantes. Que l'on choisisse l'une ou l'autre, on risque de perdre complètement l'effet du texte original car on penserait que l'énonciateur a fait un lapsus, alors que l'intention de l'original est d'ébahir par un trait de génie (qui n'est pas, il va sans dire).

P.S. Les remarques de Blink sont brillantes, ainsi que les commentaires de Jean-Pierre.


----------



## mielyazabache

> Je ne sais pas si celui qui ne comprend pas et a besoin de la traduction trouve ça drôle
> J'essaie surtout d'illustrer le mécanisme - un peu compliqué - qui justifie tout le dialogue ... et la chute, *drôle pour le lecteur*.
> En fait il faudrait avant tout que cet emploi d'un mot pour un autre puisse être compréhensible pour les natifs. J'imagine que la plupart savent que le mundial est une "coupe" - sinon c'est le flop assuré .
> Mais oui, c'est ce genre de truc.


 
Oups ! je ne pensais pas soulever un tel débat... Bien sûr, celui qui ne comprend pas ne peut en rire. J'ai parfaitement compris qu'il s'agissait de présenter le mécanisme mais... à replacer dans le contexte, ce qui est *la vrai difficulté !* je voulais simplement souligner la pertinence de la suggestion.

En tout cas merci à tous, ce forum est une mine d'or et j'y apprends tous les jours quelque chose.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días bonjour,

No sé Swift si _ditirambo _podría valer, el ditirambo es un elogio exagerado y si lo dejamos en la mitad... ya no es tan exagerado .

imagine_dream ¿es imprtante en tu texto que beban champán?
Sino podrías utilizar _medio cálamo => media caña_ aunque perdamos la paronomasia mental.

El reto sigue en pie.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## chlapec

Se me ha ocurrido ésta (si es muy tonta>>poubelle)

-...No me dejes *síncopa*
-...
-...Que le sirvas más champán.

Y sigo:
-...Dame champán, pero no una *apócope*
-...
-...Que le llenes la copa hasta arriba.


----------



## jprr

Si on oublie la poésie
- dame media espada / daga de champán
-
- ... media copa


----------



## imagine_dream

que rapidez de respuestas...pues la verdad es que no lo sé; pero vamos que teniendo en cuenta de que en español con el champán no se puede hacer el juego que se quiere, por qué no?


----------



## swift

chlapec said:


> -...Dame champán, pero no un *apócope*
> -...
> -...Que le llenes la copa hasta arriba.


 
Apócope es un sustantivo femenino.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## imagine_dream

Hola chicos de nuevo, no he podido meterme antes porque no he tenido internet casi en casa.
Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras aportacione, sois unos soles. Aún no sé como lo traduciré. Quizás, uno de los que más me convence es el del cálamo por el juego poético de caña...pero claro, no se si me dirán algo por cambiar champán por cerveza.
Seguiré pensando, que mañana es el último día para entregar la dichosa  frase "correctamente".
Si se me ocurre algo, lo pondré, para ver qué pensais.

Un saludo, Marta


----------



## imagine_dream

Se me ha ocurrido leerme el link que puso Blink casi al completo y no sé si lo que voy a decir tendría sentido. Utilizando el recurso estilístico del pleonasmo...

Rodolphe, dame un pleonasmo de champán.
- ...
- ...que le des otra copa

Pleonasmo: repetición de palabras o ideas de igual sentido para  dar énfasis a la expresión.

Creeis que encajaría bien?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Mi intento:

*Rodolphe, dame media chistera de champán
— ¿Qué dice tu amigo?
— Es una broma. Quiere decir media copa.
*

Nota: si lo tengo que explicar, es que no vale.


----------



## imagine_dream

No, yo si que lo he entendido...y me gusta. No hace juego con el sentido de la poesía, pero tampoco sé si es necesario. 

A ver que piensan los demaás. Graciñas...


----------



## blink05

Yo no lo entendí y tuve que buscar la palabra... pero lo mismo aplica para la frase original jejeje.

Me parece una muy buena propuesta en el sentido de que conserva toda la estructura del original. Lamento la pérdida del sentido poético, siendo los personajes poetas, pero creo que hay que necesariamente sacrificar algo, y acá se gana mucho. 

Lo ideal sería que los personajes usaran ellos mismos chisteras...

Saludos.


----------



## imagine_dream

Creo que va a ser imposible traducirlo con la misma intención sin, como dices tú, Blink, sacrificar algo. Yo no sé si los personajes en sí, llevaran puesto sombrero, pero seguro que en la época, de usarse sombreros, fijo que sería de copa...vamos, así es como me los imagino.


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

Creo que con la media chistera de Víctor nos estamos acercando...

Saludos,


swift


----------

